# CLASS A for sale



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am selling out, Maria is now wanting a 5er . We have had 2 TT and now a Class A. So she said it is time to try a 5er. If anyone knows of some one who is looking send them my way.. I know what most are thinking, but if the little lady want a 5er, she will get one. So all this means is a new truck also, (FOR ME). I will sale my 2006 Toyota Tundra also it has 43k miles on it. I don't think it is big enough to pull a 34' 5er that I am looking at. So if anyone know someone who is looking send them my way. thanks


----------



## akjimny (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck Hollis.  Hopefully you'll get some good offers.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks Jimmy, so do I


----------



## vanole (Jun 13, 2012)

Hollis,

I've been wanting to make the switch to a 5er for 2 years now but can't get the Mrs aboard with that idea yet.

In fact seeing how I could not get her aboard I traded my F-250 in two nights ago for an F-150.  Had two sweet deals on the table Tundra vs F-150 had the Mrs drive both (was actually comparing apples to oranges) and she liked the Ford had adjustable pedals (she is only 4'11") so we went with the Ford.  I was a former Tundra (2004) owner also and loved that truck and truth be told I wanted the Toyota this go around also.

If anyone on this board will do their homework on 5ers I'm sure it will be you.  Good luck in your search and it sure helps to have a reputable dealer on this board who will assist you in your search I'm sure.  Good luck in your search for a new unit and hope you find a buyer quickly.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks Jeff, I wished we could have talk sooner. I have a 2006 Toyota Tundra with 43 k miles that I am selling or trading for for a 250 ford diesel or chevy duramax diesel. HECK I might even consider a dodge if it right.


----------



## vanole (Jun 14, 2012)

Hollis now that will be some tough decisions for you concerning tow vehicle.  When I was shopping last week I narrowed it down quick.  If the manufacturer did not take TARP money I was interested.  Field narrowed quickly for me with that myopic view.

Jeff


----------

